# Gearburger.com



## BeanoNYC (Dec 29, 2009)

After a lengthy photo discussion on Facebook between me and some other AZ members regarding someone's recent (and awesome!) tramdock purchase, I decided to poke around to find out if I could get alerts for specific items or brands.   I came across www.gearburger.com 

You can customize the settings to be for specific brands or types.  They will email you when any of the "one deal at a time" sites has a deal that meets your criteria.  I find this useful as these sites will have repeats on certain days and will alert me to keep a closer eye on it.

Thought this might come in handy for someone here.  Sorry if this site has been discussed before but the search came up empty.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 29, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what was the recent and awesome tramdock purchase.

Will check out gearburger, sounds pretty sweet. Thanks.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the recent and awesome tramdock purchase.
> 
> Will check out gearburger, sounds pretty sweet. Thanks.
> 
> -w



Brian's new Watea's.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like a cool tool.  I'll have to check it out.



WJenness said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the recent and awesome tramdock purchase.
> 
> Will check out gearburger, sounds pretty sweet. Thanks.
> 
> -w



Watea 94, $325


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 29, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Out of curiosity, what was the recent and awesome tramdock purchase.
> 
> Will check out gearburger, sounds pretty sweet. Thanks.
> 
> -w



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=494120&postcount=289

bvbert picked up a pair Fischer Wateas.  I want the same ones, only in 84 and 176 to replace my everyday ski.  

With a little search on the site, I am able to get alerts on that specific ski with that specific waist!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess you guys beat me to it.  I kept the names out of the conversation to protect the innocent.  (not sure if you want to be associated with me  )  Now that the cat is out of the bag poor Sev can have her facebook photo back without us hijacking the comments.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice grab bvibert!

I have the 84 in a 184 length and I love them so far (3 days on them to this point, some soft manmade, but no soft natural yet).. By the end of day three, I was really dialing in how to ski this ski and make them carve... They're a very fun ski, but they like to RUN, so I think I may need to find something else for the crowded days. (But that's likely the gear whore in me trying to justify another ski purchase)

-w


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is the tracking feature for a specific item.  Pretty neat.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> I guess you guys beat me to it.  I kept the names out of the conversation to protect the innocent.  (not sure if you want to be associated with me  )  Now that the cat is out of the bag poor Sev can have her facebook photo back without us hijacking the comments.



No problems, I appreciate the discretion.    Seriously, it was a good deal, I don't mind talking about it.

I'm sure Carrie will appreciate having her page back, and not getting dozens of emails from the discussion.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool, the caught the $199 sale on them. That's a good sign. You're going to have to be right there to capitalize on that if they show up again.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Cool, the caught the $199 sale on them. That's a good sign. You're going to have to be right there to capitalize on that if they show up again.



I have an android app that alerts me to all new tramdoc and steep and cheap items.  Between this and the app, I've done all I can.  I'll be sure to boast about it if it all works out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2009)

I keep thinking GearBurgler when I read the name. I think they should change it.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> I guess you guys beat me to it.  I kept the names out of the conversation to protect the innocent.  (not sure if you want to be associated with me  )  Now that the cat is out of the bag poor Sev can have her facebook photo back without us hijacking the comments.


I think that's the most active discussion I've had on a pic before.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I keep thinking GearBurgler when I read the name. I think they should change it.


+1.  Thanks for the link Beano.  I've got several items on my watch list now.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 30, 2009)

Darn....I've seen brand names go up that are on my watch list and haven't received any emails.  Maybe this is too good to be true.  Not in my spam folder...address in in my contact list.  Has anyone successfully received emails?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 30, 2009)

haven't tried it. I'm trying not to buy anymore gear right now. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> haven't tried it. I'm trying not to buy anymore gear right now. :lol:


Yeah...right :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 3, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Darn....I've seen brand names go up that are on my watch list and haven't received any emails.  Maybe this is too good to be true.  Not in my spam folder...address in in my contact list.  Has anyone successfully received emails?



Forgot to mention that I got a prompt email back from Gearburger.  It seems that I had brands and departments on my watch list but failed to pick out my categories.  Everything is working great now.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the Wateas won't pop up when I'm not looking.  I start work again tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Forgot to mention that I got a prompt email back from Gearburger.  It seems that I had brands and departments on my watch list but failed to pick out my categories.  Everything is working great now.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the Wateas won't pop up when I'm not looking.  I start work again tomorrow.



I was B's personal watch list. Texted him at work as soon as I saw them pop up.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 3, 2010)

severine said:


> I was B's personal watch list. Texted him at work as soon as I saw them pop up.



Perfect.  I already have Jens keeping an eye out for me, I'll just add you to the list.


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Perfect.  I already have Jens keeping an eye out for me, I'll just add you to the list.


Yeah, sure. I have nothing else to do! :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2010)

As a moderator, I do have the ability to delete this thread.  It might be in my best interest as I really should not buy the Fischer Progressors I want until summer 2011 and this thread is quite the enabler.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> As a moderator, I do have the ability to delete this thread.  It might be in my best interest as I really should not buy the Fischer Progressors I want until summer 2011 and this thread is quite the enabler.



Summer of 2011?  Good luck with that one.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Yeah, sure. I have nothing else to do! :lol:




10 bucks says you'll see the deal and start scrambling to find someone with my number.  :razz:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey listen to this.  I just got finished speaking with a "gearhead" from Backcountry.com.  If you were to buy something on backcountry and it turns up on sac, tramdock or whiskeymilitia within 30 days, they will refund you the difference!  You just have to give them a buzz.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hey listen to this.  I just got finished speaking with a "gearhead" from Backcountry.com.  If you were to buy something on backcountry and it turns up on sac, tramdock or whiskeymilitia within 30 days, they will refund you the difference!  You just have to give them a buzz.



Gonna roll the dice on the Watea's then?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hey listen to this.  I just got finished speaking with a "gearhead" from Backcountry.com.  If you were to buy something on backcountry and it turns up on sac, tramdock or whiskeymilitia within 30 days, they will refund you the difference!  You just have to give them a buzz.



Wow, that's good to know!  Still kind of a gamble though...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2010)

Thinking about it....I'd like to have them mounted and ready for a Stowe trip at the end of the month.  They're 400 on Backcountryoutlet as of now.


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hey listen to this.  I just got finished speaking with a "gearhead" from Backcountry.com.  If you were to buy something on backcountry and it turns up on sac, tramdock or whiskeymilitia within 30 days, they will refund you the difference!  You just have to give them a buzz.


Thanks! Good to know!

I've been watching for you, BTW...but it's back to hauling kids around this week so I'm not at the computer nearly as much.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2010)

severine said:


> Thanks! Good to know!
> 
> I've been watching for you, BTW...but it's back to hauling kids around this week so I'm not at the computer nearly as much.



Thanks...I'll let you know if I decide to buy them from the outlet.  Then if they come around, all I have to do is note when they came up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm back to being chained to my desk. I'll prob see them if they come up during working hours.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 4, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Hey listen to this.  I just got finished speaking with a "gearhead" from Backcountry.com.  If you were to buy something on backcountry and it turns up on sac, tramdock or whiskeymilitia within 30 days, they will refund you the difference!  You just have to give them a buzz.



That's just dirty...

And cruel...

Sigh... they are so good ad removing money from my wallet. (And making me enjoy every second of it).

-w


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 5, 2010)

Alright...I took the bait.  Bought the Watea 84s for 400 (fair price outright) and will keep my fingers crossed that they will pop up on Tramdock within the next month.  If anyone sees them please note the day/time and be sure that it was the 84s in 176 length.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Alright...I took the bait.  Bought the Watea 84s for 400 (fair price outright) and will keep my fingers crossed that they will pop up on Tramdock within the next month.  If anyone sees them please note the day/time and be sure that it was the 84s in 176 length.



Will do! If that's the route you're doing, though, you could always check the forum on here where the deals post automatically. Scan through it daily to see if the Wateas show up on the list.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 5, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Alright...I took the bait.  Bought the Watea 84s for 400 (fair price outright) and will keep my fingers crossed that they will pop up on Tramdock within the next month.  If anyone sees them please note the day/time and be sure that it was the 84s in 176 length.



If you have them up as a search on Gearburglar won't that tell you if they show up on SAC?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 5, 2010)

Good point Sev.  Yes, I would get an email from Gearburglar, but I'm crossing all my Ts and dotting all my Is.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 13, 2010)

Boards and bindings are at the LSS getting mounted!  Pick em up on Friday.  Hoped that the wateas would turn up today with SAC's ski gear promotion but no such luck.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks to Jens, Gearburger and Dealdroid, I managed to win on this gamble.  I called and got the price adjustment to $249.  Can you believe that?  $249 for a pair of Wateas!  Thanks again to Wa-Loaf!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2010)

They are up right now!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> They are up right now!



Practically gone... 1 pair of 184s left.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> They are up right now!



That's how Beano knew to get the price reduction.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> That's how Beano knew to get the price reduction.



FYI...I got the dealdroid notice on my phone first,  then a text from Wa-Loaf, then an email from Gearburger.  Jens, you beat gearburger.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> FYI...I got the dealdroid notice on my phone first,  then a text from Wa-Loaf, then an email from Gearburger.  Jens, you beat gearburger.



Take that gearburglar!


----------



## gonzo (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guys i run gear burger with a friend - found this thread through google alerts.  glad we are helping you guys get them wateas!  i usually post over at TGR but have heard good things about alpine zone.  let us know how we can improve the service!  we've been dialing it in over the last several months and seems to be working pretty well and have the features people are looking for but we're always looking to improve.

and yes in hindsight we probably should have gone with gearburglar...to make up for it i just bought http://www.gearburglar.com and it will soon be forwarding to http://www.gearburger.com so you can navigate there if you wanna


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks for posting. Gearburglar is just more fun to say. lol


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 9, 2010)

gonzo said:


> hey guys i run gear burger with a friend - found this thread through google alerts.  glad we are helping you guys get them wateas!  i usually post over at TGR but have heard good things about alpine zone.  let us know how we can improve the service!  we've been dialing it in over the last several months and seems to be working pretty well and have the features people are looking for but we're always looking to improve.
> 
> and yes in hindsight we probably should have gone with gearburglar...to make up for it i just bought http://www.gearburglar.com and it will soon be forwarding to http://www.gearburger.com so you can navigate there if you wanna



Thanks for the site and thanks for posting.  Worked great for me on these Wateas.  Bought the skis from backcountry outlet hoping for a price adjustment.  I would check with the site often to see if there were any changes.  Got my price adjustment today.  You guys helped me save $150!  I was also able to jump on some arcteryx and smartwool deals since I joined the site.  I was especially happy with the prompt response to my question a few weeks ago regarding some problems I had with alerts.  It was user error...I had Brands and Departments filled out but no categories.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 9, 2010)

Watea 84s back on tramdock again right now.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Watea 84s back on tramdock again right now.
> 
> -w



If they reach $200 I won't be able to resist.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> If they reach $200 I won't be able to resist.



I'm trying to be good and not snag a 2nd pair... though I really want to for that price.

sigh.

-w


----------

